# Ariens Deluxe 30 with Ariens AX Engine Leaks Gas



## ntomsw (Feb 8, 2015)

Does anyone on here have a new Ariens Deluxe 30 (921032) with an Ariens AX engine that leaks gas from the gas cap? 

Mine did when I bought it last year. (November 2014) I just found out that in December 2014, Ariens issued a service bulletin, that they knew about it, and here is the parts to replace, blah blah.

I got my dealer to order me the parts, (Ariens Service Kit Number 52107500) and I picked them up today for the impending snow storm. I installed the new cup, strainer, and gas cap. And to me, it looks like it still slightly seeps gas from the cap area. What's the deal with this?

In the strainer, there is like a red leveler? Mine doesn't move though. Is it suppose to be adjusted somehow, so it rises with the gas or something? It seems fairly easy to place those parts in, but I still think it's going to leak gas, if i put too much gas in. 

It's like I can only put like 1/4-1/2 tank of gas in, just so it won't leak. 

Anyone else have this issue, and did your parts correct the problem? Am I still doing something wrong?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ntomsw said:


> Does anyone on here have a new Ariens Deluxe 30 (921032) with an Ariens AX engine that leaks gas from the gas cap?
> 
> Mine did when I bought it last year. (November 2014) I just found out that in December 2014, Ariens issued a service bulletin, that they knew about it, and here is the parts to replace, blah blah.
> 
> ...


|You think something as simple as a cap wouldn't have so many problems. 

Have you read this thread yet?
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/43425-gas-cap-problem.html


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ntomsw said:


> It's like I can only put like 1/4-1/2 tank of gas in, just so it won't leak.


You won't know until you fill it up and if it ever leaks again then let your dealer handle it through the warranty and him dealing with Ariens. Good Luck


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have the same model as you. I took out the strainer thing for last season, but put it back in this season. That red tab does not move. Does not move on my deluxe, or my path pro. I "think" (and I could be wrong) it is there to help decrease the waves in the fuel tank from movement of the blower.


----------



## ntomsw (Feb 8, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> I have the same model as you. I took out the strainer thing for last season, but put it back in this season. That red tab does not move. Does not move on my deluxe, or my path pro. I "think" (and I could be wrong) it is there to help decrease the waves in the fuel tank from movement of the blower.




Ahhh ok. 

Yours doesn't use the Ariens AX engine though. Does that make a difference, or do they both have the same style tank/cap?

I use to have an old Ariens ST824 with a plastic tank and screw on cap, and that thing never leaked. Not once.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

ntomsw said:


> Ahhh ok.
> 
> Yours doesn't use the Ariens AX engine though. Does that make a difference, or do they both have the same style tank/cap?
> 
> I use to have an old Ariens ST824 with a plastic tank and screw on cap, and that thing never leaked. Not once.


Yes sir, I do have the AX engine, a 291. Video below


----------



## ntomsw (Feb 8, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> Yes sir, I do have the AX engine, a 291. Video below
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78zIXIadcPU


Oh interesting. Mine is different. Mine is the Ariens AX 306. Why did they change it?

Either way, I'll wait until after this awful winter up here is over first, and then if it is still leaking, I will have to bring it to the dealer and see if they can figure it out. Because it shouldn't be leaking or seaping at all.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

ntomsw said:


> Oh interesting. Mine is different. Mine is the Ariens AX 306. Why did they change it?
> 
> Either way, I'll wait until after this awful winter up here is over first, and then if it is still leaking, I will have to bring it to the dealer and see if they can figure it out. Because it shouldn't be leaking or seaping at all.


Serial numbers up to 099999, such as mine, have the AX 291. Serial number 100000 and higher have the AX306. My guess is your serial number is higher than 100000 

I read on this forum 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/42386-lct-has-dropped-291cc-snow-engine.html
that LCT phased out the 291. Which I guess I could understand being they are only 15 cc different from each other.

Either way, you are 100% correct. Should not be leaking fuel. Your dealer should be more than willing to help you with solving this problem.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe the red bar in the filter in clone engines is supposed to tell you that is the maximum amount of gas you should put in the tank. Even though you can get more in. In other words the high limit mark. Roger


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

rhenning said:


> I believe the red bar in the filter in clone engines is supposed to tell you that is the maximum amount of gas you should put in the tank. Even though you can get more in. In other words the high limit mark. Roger


+1 

Whimsey


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

The new gas cap comes with a rubber gasket that is thicker than the original one. That's the only difference in the cap. I don't use the splash guard and strainer because I have to refuel so often it gets in the way. If you are still having leaks after using the new gas cap, let your dealer figure it out. I fill mine as high as I can because of the small capacity and it doesn't leak.


----------



## ntomsw (Feb 8, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> Serial numbers up to 099999, such as mine, have the AX 291. Serial number 100000 and higher have the AX306. My guess is your serial number is higher than 100000
> 
> I read on this forum
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/42386-lct-has-dropped-291cc-snow-engine.html
> ...


Oh ok, good info. Thanks for the link. Yes, my serial number is 105xxx. This is 1 of the reasons I am glad I bought it at a small "mom & pop shop", and not Home Depot or anything. 

On Saturday, when I picked up some shear pins and the fuel cap kit, he did say not 1 other customer has complained of leaky gas tanks or anything. That I was the very first one. He didn't even know about the service bulletin, until I printed it out and showed him. He was very fast to help me out though. Great group of guys in there.




rhenning said:


> I believe the red bar in the filter in clone engines is supposed to tell you that is the maximum amount of gas you should put in the tank. Even though you can get more in. In other words the high limit mark. Roger


Oh ok. I'll do that then. I did snow blow my driveway for 1-2 hours today, and it did not leak at all. I also didn't fill it up as much as I normally do either though. 



AriensSnowman said:


> The new gas cap comes with a rubber gasket that is thicker than the original one. That's the only difference in the cap. I don't use the splash guard and strainer because I have to refuel so often it gets in the way. If you are still having leaks after using the new gas cap, let your dealer figure it out. I fill mine as high as I can because of the small capacity and it doesn't leak.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## nick 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Ariens 24" platinum fuel leak with 306 AX engine.*

I had the same fuel leak with a 2014/2015 ariens 24 inch platinum with the AX306 engine. Purchased Dec 2014. The fuel would leak out around the fuel cap while in use. i noticed the fuel tank stamping was bad. With the fuel cap off and as you look at the top of the fuel tank there should be a complete raised circle stamping area around the filler opening to contact the O ring on the gas cap oring. The raised stamped circle was only half way around the opening and significantly off center. 
I took pictures and sent them to ariens and spoke with a Engineering tech.

First He wanted me to put on the revised fuel cap which has less plastic under the cap so it does no contact the fuel tank before the oring does, plus put in the splash guard shield also. It did NOT fix the problem.

Finally ariens authorized a new fuel tank. The new fuel tank had the correct stamping around the tank opening and contacts the cap oring and it does not leak fuel. Problem fixed


----------



## nick 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Ariens 24" platinum fuel leak with 306 AX engine.*

If someone could tell me how to post a picture of the bad fuel tank i had. I would be more than happy to show everyone the pictures of my 306 AX fuel tank that was bad.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Husqvarna is still using the GEN II LCT engines in their machines, the 291cc engine is used in their ST327P. I am not sure if this fuel cap issue has been addressed in their spec'd version.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

nick 1 said:


> If someone could tell me how to post a picture of the bad fuel tank i had. I would be more than happy to show everyone the pictures of my 306 AX fuel tank that was bad.


 Ok Nick to post a pic just use reply then slightly lower you will see manage
attachments then click browse to locate your file on your puter and it will appear one the window then upload and when done and if you have finished your text comment just hit submit reply.

Good Luck


----------



## John Henry McArdle (Dec 10, 2017)

ntomsw said:


> Does anyone on here have a new Ariens Deluxe 30 (921032) with an Ariens AX engine that leaks gas from the gas cap?
> 
> Mine did when I bought it last year. (November 2014) I just found out that in December 2014, Ariens issued a service bulletin, that they knew about it, and here is the parts to replace, blah blah.
> 
> ...


I believe I have the same model snowblower, ran for two years then last winter I noticed very strong odor of fuel. Check all around it for leaks, ran fuel out and shut off gas line...nothing helped. It was still under warranty so I had dealer take it over the summer (picked it up in April, I got it back last week...December)...they replaced carburetor and couldn't find anything else. I ran it last night and this morning garage smells like gasoline. I thought about the cap, and was wondering if there was something simple I could do there, but I figured the dealer would have already tried that. Frustrating. I don't want to leave it outside, but I think that is going to be my only hope of keeping fuel odors out of my house.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

nick 1 said:


> If someone could tell me how to post a picture of the bad fuel tank i had. I would be more than happy to show everyone the pictures of my 306 AX fuel tank that was bad.


BUT I think you have to have at least 10 posts before you can add a photo.


----------

